# The Pope's miracle in Naples



## Pergamum (Mar 24, 2015)

Pope Francis Performs 'Miracle' In Naples; Turns Dry Blood to Liquid (Video)

Looking for research into this happening:



> Pope Francis has been credited with performing a miracle in Naples on Saturday by the Archbishop of Naples, Cardinal Crescenzio Sepe.





> uring a visit to Naples Cathedral, the pontiff venerated a vial of blood belonging to the Neapolitan patron St. Gennaro, who was once the bishop of Naples until he was martyred in 305, and it began to liquify. The dry blood turned to liquid after the pontiff prayed the "Our Father" over it and kissed the relic, prompting the Archbishop of Naples, Crescenzio Sepe, to declare the rare phenomenon a miracle.
> 
> "The blood has half liquified, which shows that Saint Januarius loves our pope and Naples," said Sepe whilst showing the sealed glass ampoule to congregants.


----------



## johnny (Mar 24, 2015)

Perhaps Pope Francis should venerate the Shroud of Turin, 
Then we can take a blood sample and check the DNA.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 24, 2015)

He is the Antichrist....


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 24, 2015)

"The coming of the lawless one is according to the working of Satan, with all power, signs, and lying wonders, and with all unrighteous deception among those who perish, because they did not receive the love of the truth, that they might be saved." -- 2 Thess 2:9-10


----------



## FCC (Mar 24, 2015)

Amen to that post Andrew! We don't like to say it these days but he is indeed the anti-Christ! Lying signs and wonders abound!


----------



## arapahoepark (Mar 24, 2015)

Funny how all these so called miracles help no one. All of Jesus' and the Apostles' miracles cured people, feed them, or helped them in some way.

This miracle should become commercialized. Want do duplicate Pope Francis' miracle?? Just add siliva (or a touch of water) when kissing it!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Mar 24, 2015)

I want to see he, or Hinn, or any of that ilk cure a medically confirmed quadriplegic. Oh, wait................


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 24, 2015)

I've always wondered: if miracles are no longer possible today, then how can the Beast and False Prophet perform "wonders?"


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 24, 2015)

I am looking for information, not merely denunciation...

Articles, interviews, scientific enquiries, how this was handled in the popular press, details, etc., What is the motivation? Gain one more miracle and his path to beatification is assured (aren't two required)?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Mar 24, 2015)

It essentially has not been covered in the popular press, from my perspective. I had to go Google it to find any information after I saw this thread.


----------



## Peairtach (Mar 24, 2015)

The Pope also made a Neapolitan pizza disappear in a matter of seconds:

Pope Francis accepts pizza from Naples restaurant owner - BBC News


----------



## Physeter (Apr 15, 2015)

His words speak for themselves. He is Antichrist. This miracle does not prove he is from God.


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Apr 15, 2015)

Gentlemen, don't forget that this man like all Priests of Rome claims to be able to turn WINE into the very blood and divinity of the Lord Jesus Christ. 

This falsehood is not nearly as dangerous, nor is it making as impressive a claim.


----------



## earl40 (Apr 15, 2015)

Pergamum said:


> I am looking for information, not merely denunciation...
> 
> Articles, interviews, scientific enquiries, how this was handled in the popular press, details, etc., What is the motivation? Gain one more miracle and his path to beatification is assured (aren't two required)?



One who has faith that miracles do not happen today need no such thing.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 15, 2015)

ProtestantBankie said:


> Gentlemen, don't forget that this man like all Priests of Rome claims to be able to turn WINE into the very blood and divinity of the Lord Jesus Christ.
> 
> This falsehood is not nearly as dangerous, nor is it making as impressive a claim.



Amen.


----------

